# recently had trans replaced by VW now im getting p0327 knock sensor code



## smi2710 (Sep 6, 2001)

So our new to us 2010 jetta 2.5 5 spd had to have the tranny replaced at 28k for a bad diff. Crazy i know but now we have got it back and yesterday it started the fall on your face 3k symptons no check engine light. When my finance got home with the car i took it out to see what was up and got the light to come on so i ran it with a simple OBDII reader and got the knock sensor error cleared it car ran great for 30 seconds. 

From what i read i need to check to see if its tight enough. however where is it located on this engine? I am familiear with the VR's and older 1.8 and 2.0 motors but i do not have a bentley yet for this newer car. 

It is rainging here but never had this problem all winter and we only have put maybe 400 miles on the car since we got it back and she got gas awhile ago so idoubt its bad gas but good be 

So when replacing the trans at the dealer whould have come into contact with the knock sensor while taking it out on this motor?

thanks in advance i want to get out there and check the connection and such but am unsure where it is and the only answer i found using search was its under the header and heatsheild correct?

thanks


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

smi2710 said:


> So our new to us 2010 jetta 2.5 5 spd had to have the tranny replaced at 28k for a bad diff. Crazy i know but now we have got it back and yesterday it started the fall on your face 3k symptons no check engine light. When my finance got home with the car i took it out to see what was up and got the light to come on so i ran it with a simple OBDII reader and got the knock sensor error cleared it car ran great for 30 seconds.
> 
> From what i read i need to check to see if its tight enough. however where is it located on this engine? I am familiear with the VR's and older 1.8 and 2.0 motors but i do not have a bentley yet for this newer car.
> 
> ...


If your car is still under warranty. Take it in and get knock sensor replace. I have replace them few times! There are two knock sensors. Ones a grey connector and green connector. Both knock sensors are back of the engine location near exhaust manifold. The harness gets stiff from exhaust area and possible cause higher resistance in harness of knock sensor. Or it has small crack in wire harness and moisture I'd effecting the knock sensor reading! I doubt removing transmission effective the knock sensors! It more related to moisture and heat because of the location where they are at!


----------

